# Sebastian Bach Rocks The Jesus Christ Superstar



## ace (Feb 15, 2003)

Sebastian Bach Former Lead Singer of Skid Row
Was in Town Yesterday for The Jeasus Christ Superstar.

This Show Waz Awsome Baz & his Voice took Center Stage
it was interesting to see Metal Heads(Me) & more coservated
People under the Same roof Claping To Baz.

While This Waz Not Your Average Rock Show
I Still Had a Blast.
Anyone who has the chance to see this show
go for it it's worth the $56 Dollars a ticket


Long Live The Youth Gone Wild 
:roflmao:
 :roflmao:
 :roflmao:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2003)

I like this show! It's a favorite of my wife's.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 16, 2003)

I use to love Skid Row.  Though I never got the opportunity to see them live.

Glad to see a that Sebastian (a canadian btw) is still out there singing.


----------



## ace (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I use to love Skid Row.  Though I never got the opportunity to see them live.
> 
> Glad to see a that Sebastian (a canadian btw) is still out there singing.   *



He Lived in The states till he was 5 
Then They Moved To Canada. He Lives in 
N.J. Now & has since 87

I've been a fan since i was 12 
 

I wish he could have sang some of his New & old
Songs But U could Definetly hear The Voice

Kenpo Girl sorry U never got to see The Skids Live
They had a great Show.

They Do have a new singer Jon Solinger
But he's no Baz


----------

